# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Quán Tôi - Du Dương Mãi Lời Ca - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Tôi Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 20 Quang Trung, P. Hiệp Phú, Quận 9, Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: 0908 051 053_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Tôi Cafe_


*Tôi đã đến rất nhiều quán cà phê sân vườn tổ chức hát Live, nhưng khi đến cà phê Quán Tôi, tôi đã thật sự ngạc nhiên trước vẻ đẹp đơn sơ, gần gũi và quyến rũ như vậy.*

Quán Tôi trước đây khi mới thành lập cũng khá nổi tiếng với tên cà phê DIVA, với ý nghĩa quán chơi nhạc của những ca sĩ nữ nổi tiếng, dòng nhạc sang trọng, đêm thì quán tổ chức hát nhạc Trịnh, Ngô Thụy Miên, Lam phương. Sau khi hoạt động một thời gian, quán có cải tạo không gian với chủ đề mộc mạc, thân thiện, khách đến đây có cảm giác như ở nhà, mặc dù cảnh trí xung quanh xung rất lãng mạn nên quán đổi tên thành Quán Tôi.


Nhìn từ bên ngoài khó có ai tưởng tượng được không gian bên trong quán như thế nào. Có vài đứa bạn theo chân tôi đến quán đã rất “sốc” trước vẻ đẹp của quán. Vì hàng ngày đi qua quán hơn tám năm mà không thể hình dung bên trong quán lại có một không gian đặc biệt thoáng đãng như vậy. Con đường từ cổng vào quán nhỏ xíu, quanh co theo một lối mòn hai bên là các hòn đá lớn nhỏ, tre trúc phủ mờ. Như một nàng công chúa ngủ trong rừng, ẩn núp chờ đợi mọi người khám phá!






Không gian chính của quán bao quanh một chiếc hồ lớn, những chiếc ghế được xếp hướng mặt về mặt hồ, lấy hơi mát từ nước và bóng râm của mấy cây cổ thụ lan tỏa, nên ở quán Tôi khách hàng sẽ cảm nhận được sự dịu dàng, trầm lắng và gần gũi. Trong cái không gian thơ mộng đó tiếng nhạc lại nhè nhẹ du dương. Những tình khúc bất hủ, nói về tình, về người, về cuộc đời khiến cho ta có những giây phút trải lòng thư thản.


Không gian chính của quán hướng về những người thuộc lứa tuổi trung niên, nhưng những khách hàng trẻ vẫn tìm được sự thoải mái khi đến quán Tôi. Quán có không gian ngồi kiểu Nhật với sàn gỗ mát, để các bạn trẻ đến hàn huyên tâm sự, hội họp. Một điểm khá đặc biệt ở quán Tôi là trà đá không được đựng trong các ly thủy tinh thông thường, trà được đựng trong các chén sành rất đơn giản nhưng tạo cho ta cảm giác mới mẻ mà bình dị.


Đêm về cà phê  quán Tôi trở thành một sân khấu ngoài trời rất lộng lẫy. Khoát lên mình bộ xiêm y rực rỡ, giữa không gian bao la gió và nước, sân khấu chính hiện ra ở đầu bờ hồ. Hát live vẫn là điểm nhấn cuốn hút của quán. Nhạc cụ chơi ở đây chủ yếu là piano, violon, trống, guitar,..Các ca sĩ hát ở quán đa số xuất thân từ nhạc viện thành phố hoặc ca sĩ có xếp hạng cao trong các cuộc thi hát nhạc Trịnh nên giọng hát và kỹ thuật thanh âm rất điêu luyện như rót mật vào lòng người. Thông thường ở các quán hát nhạc Live giá phụ thu khá cao, nhưng ở quán Tôi vào buổi tối giá thức uống khi nghe nhạc chỉ tăng thêm chút ít!!!


Cà phê Quán Tôi còn có không gian kín cho những ai muốn có sự riêng tư hoặc muốn trốn cái nắng mùa hè vào những buổi nắng thiêu da thịt. Quán Tôi cũng có phục vụ ăn sáng và cơm trưa văn phòng cho khách. Đặc biệt món Bún cá ngừ đặc trưng quý khách ăn rồi sẽ nhớ mãi!





> *Quán Tôi Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 20 Quang Trung, P. Hiệp Phú, Quận 9, Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: 0908 051 053_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Tôi Cafe_



Theo ProGuide

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## rose

không gian đẹp quá

----------


## hcpro

Còn có cả hồ nhỏ nữa, thật là 1 nơi thanh tịnh để thưởng thức cafe  :Smile:

----------

